# Can't boot in Windows 8



## elronin (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi

Since I delete a Linux partition appears the command line GRUB RESCUE and I'm unable to boot to Windows 8.1.
I try to run Puppy Slacko Live CD to access the system and I was successful. Then I install the bootloader "Grub4dos"trhough Puppy Slacko I restart the PC and...Bingo! I was able to skip the Grub rescue message and a new screen appears with different options.

One of them let me boot into Windows. I select this option and the black screen with the blue logo of Windows 8.1 appears... god sign! But after a 15-20 min nothing happens, the screen didn't change and suddenly the Pc restarts. Every time that I tried this I got the same result. I tried with a Windows 8.1 Iso and I had the same result to. Windows screen kepts loading for 20 minutes and then the Pc restart. 

I try with a Windows 7 disk from a friend and I try to repair the boot with the command line bootrec, with /fixmbr /fixboot and /rebuildbcd. Fixmbr and fixboot fails and tell me that "A device attached to the system is not functioning", and rebuildbcd says "Total amount of Windows installations found was 0".

Now I'm out of options and I need help. 

A format is the last thing I want to do because I had a lot of files in the hard drive.


Thank you


----------



## hotcore (Jun 4, 2007)

1) go to somebody having same kind of PC (same Windows version and same 32 or 64 bit)
2) on that PC insert a (minimal 512MB) USB stick
3) execute program: recoverydrive.exe
4) create the recovery drive on the USB stick

5) on your own PC boor from the stick
6) repair boot from stick
7) remove stick
8) reboot normally


----------

